# PELAGIC PIRATE Offshore Trolling/Deep Drop/Snapper 6-8-2012



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Cleared the pass at dawn and pointed her South East toward an area near the Nipple. Was able to run full speed in sweet seas making it to the area around 8:30 where we began to troll in 250 ft . We set out a nice spread of lures and ran her 10 knots to cover ground and find fish. First bite was minutes into trolling and turned out to be a nice kingfish. Second bite came fast and we are on a better fish. We clear a few lines but forget to clear the opposite side marauder . Up comes a 20 pound hoo to gaff, and right as it got close I see a huge wahoo come out of no where and takes the marauder as it drifted slowly behind the boat slashes across the spread and jumps twice. Now we have a double going , so we boat the first one but the other fish was much larger giving me a nice battle on my 50w. I finally get the upper hand and Richard wires and Reggie gaffs this huge sucker right in the boat .

So now it not even 9 and we have two nice wahoo in the boat which is a great start to our trip. We get the baits and and start boxing the area and get bit right away and after a short fight we box another 25 pound hoo. Start trolling and we get hammered right away and I was right next to the rod. Again I am getting smoked and know right away it's a larger model wahoo. After a ice series of runs and get him up close and Reggie and Richard tag team to fish into the box . Now we have two huge hoo's and two small hoo's and its 9:30. We troll on to the South toward the elbow and steps after a lull , going a hour before the next bite which came unbuttoned. We continue on staying on a zip zag course taking us in and out of the deep and and back on the ledge. 


Around noon we get a nice bit but it doesn't stick so we box the area and get two more good bites that just come off after a good run. Well we decide we need a change and run 10 miles south to a deep drop area to try and box groupers. We start off slow but end up limited out on a nice grade of snowy and huge yellow edge groupers, which a few long tail sea bass mixed in. We tried to move to a new area to tile fish and when we got there the wind started to pick up and so did the swell . We get on the spot but its white snapper city, but we just keep trying . While setting line out a school of decent schoolies shows up and we catch 6 before they decide they want nothing else to eat. After that the wind and seas and a nice storm pop up so we make th decision to head in and try and beat the storms in.

The ride in was hairy at times and we got rained on pretty good but it eased up at tad and we decided to try and snapper fish for a drop or two on a mark we had ran over. Well turns out there were snapper home and we box 6 in just 10 minutes and headed to the barn in another big boomer. Hit the dock at 9 pm and made it to the marina restruant just in time to get burgers:thumbsup:

Cleaned the boat and fish on Sunday in the rain and got out of town capping off another great trip to Orange Beach.


the rest of the pictures are on page two guys :


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great report Mike. Estimated size on the two big 'hoos?

If your into white snapper, your too shallow for golden tiles (for the most part)


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

You guys killed it again! I'm going to sneak over there and rub on your boat in the hopes that some of your good luck will rub off on us. We've got rubber hooks this year. Nice job


----------



## clunan1 (Mar 27, 2010)

Very Nice! You guys always get your fish.


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Chris V said:


> Great report Mike. Estimated size on the two big 'hoos?
> 
> If your into white snapper, your too shallow for golden tiles (for the most part)


Thx Chris 
50ish pound or so .........


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice! Next time you're headed in, give me a call if you want/need help cleaning up


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

I think you need to try metal hooks 


All kidding aside ....Thx for your comments.





fishboy said:


> You guys killed it again! I'm going to sneak over there and rub on your boat in the hopes that some of your good luck will rub off on us. We've got rubber hooks this year. Nice job


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Man sounds like a great trip congrats !


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

great report!! looking forward to the pics!


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

Great job guys...sounds like an awesome trip! looks lie they did a number on that yo zuri!


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

More pics:thumbsup:


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

and the last pics:thumbup:


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Nice mess of fish literally that hoo was a bloody mess. Diggin the bug eyes too.


----------



## LUNDY (Aug 23, 2012)

those yozuri's have seen better days! great report!


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Chris V said:


> Nice! Next time you're headed in, give me a call if you want/need help cleaning up


 
THX Dude : you are stand up guy Chris and have really helped us hone our skills in your neck of the woods:::: your gaff you made me took 4 wahoo this weekend and held up awesome :thumbsup:


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

LUNDY said:


> those yozuri's have seen better days! great report!


 
the more they get bit the better they get bit .....


----------



## LUNDY (Aug 23, 2012)

PELAGIC PIRATE said:


> the more they get bit the better they get bit .....


I hear that!:thumbup:


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

PELAGIC PIRATE said:


> the more they get bit the better they get bit .....


I'm a firm believer in this!


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

:thumbup:awesome:thumbup: thank you for sharing all those great picures.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Great job guys! Mike as a credit to you, you never have a bad trip and that is saying a lot! :notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

MSViking said:


> Great job guys! Mike as a credit to you, you never have a bad trip and that is saying a lot! :notworthy::notworthy:


 
Are you trying to Jinx me Robert 

It has to be the "Fish Magnet" I had the factory install in the boat last season, best money ever spent......

All kidding aside : its been a crazy season in OB: I just may fish myself to death if i dont slow down a second but is so much fun i cant stop:thumbsup:


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

Great wahoo! Thy are definitely in here in numbers and size this year!


----------

